# If you can't do something right....



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

...please, for the love of God, don't do it at all!

When we moved into this place the previous owners were nice enough to leave us two stalls filled with a foot and a half of impacted goat poop and hay (too lazy to buy straw separately?) I don't know how long it took for just four pygmy goats to do that much but it was such an enormous undertaking to haul it out that it's been over a year since moving in before we managed. Couldn't procrastinate any longer.. needed to space!

In any event under the foot and a half of impacted goat poop and hay we found this.... You will notice a jumble of mismatching rubber matts thrown helter skelter, some on top of each other, some leaving ground visible, all on uneven ground and making waves like the ocean, making some sort of 3-D cleaning nightmare. This has been made all the worse by the fact _they're bolted to the floor_ because someone decided to build a stall divider _directly on top of the rubber matt pile._ UGGGGGHH.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say is . . . better you than me.

Oh wait! I have one other thing to say, awesome compost!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

LOL, I feel your pain. I have been in a similar situation and the only advice I have is keep on trucking! Oh and post pictures as you rebuild.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is gross. They probably never cleaned anything. The mats are great. But they work much better if you lay them flat and leave about an in space between each section if shavings get wet. You may have to use a circular saw or sawsall to cut them out. Once out, I would load lime in there and water it down and wait for it to dry out.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a bummer, Wee. I'd hire someone with a tractor to rip up those mats, then when you get down to soil, you can treat it with lime, and even backfill with clean fill and sand so the soil drains well. In my youth I would say rip it out with a pinch bar and remove it by hand, but anyone who says hard work is good for you has never worked hard for too long. I spent years cleaning up pieces of broken glass from some idiots who lived on the property before me. They would just toss junk in one area behind a barn. Some people do some very stupid things.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wee, love your hen in your avatar


----------

